# Waiting for the Z



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Waiting in the siding at Nelson IL for the Westbound hotshot to crossover and get past me








crossing MT1 to MT2








coming at me








shake the truck as they go by


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Looks you were just west of N. Butler st. Surprised the Google streetview car hasn't been in Nelson yet. Looks like you track workers like hanging out in the area as I notice two trucks on the siding in the Google crow flies view...









Pretty nice area, no hussle/bustle of the big city or sitting at a desk, GOD's country is a nice speed. 
Count your blessing and many thanks for sharing a bit of your day.....


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

SF Gal said:


> Looks you were just west of N. Butler st. Surprised the Google streetview car hasn't been in Nelson yet. Looks like you track workers like hanging out in the area as I notice two trucks on the siding in the Google crow flies view...
> View attachment 587954
> 
> 
> ...


I was a mile East of that crossing, I was at CPY103, at Butler St is CPY104, and a mile West is CPY105, if you look just above the signal bridge, the concrete slab, that was the site of Nelson interlocking tower, not sure when it was removed but it was long gone when I started in 2000








this what it looked like


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Pretty cool steam era relic back there.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Another day, another Z


----------

